# Bleach treating algae, safe for all plants?



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

I went out of town for 4 days and my CO2 didnt come on for 3 days of it and now I have this stringy gray algae growing on most of my plants. I have read that people use a 1:20 bleach solution to dip amazons in to kill algae, is this safe for all plants or just amazons?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im not sure but i wouldnt want to put an amazon back in your tank after being in bleach
i sure you could probably find a commertially avalable alge killer that would probably be safer


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

I wouldnt bleach dip anything to be honest. Dont know the facts, but it just doesnt seem safe.


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

I found something on the net that said it was OK to bleach plants in a 1:20 bleach solution for 2.5 minutes. Broad leaf plants like amazons could be soaked for up to five minutes. Then you rinse them off and put them back in the tank. (I would rinse mine in with chlorine remover) I read that some of the plants may die back a bit but will bounce back unlike the algae covering them...I havent done it yet but will post the results when I do.....If it doesnt work, Ill just start over.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You can do it, it's fine.
but rinse them in water afterwards, then soak them in water with chlorine remover in it.


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Well I bleached my rosefelia and then dipped it in dechlorinator and then rinsed them and then dipped them in dechlorinator again. Its been two days now and the plants are doing great, cant say the same for the algae.







Now I just need to bleach my swords.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

cool, glad to hear it worked for ya!

Umm, try not to soak the roots in the bleach water though


----------

